# Itaste 134



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Does anyone have stock of an iTaste 134 in stock? Not the mini... the full size one!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Found a Clone here but want an original.

http://vaporize.co.za/shop/mods/134-style-mechanical-mod/


----------



## RIEFY (29/4/14)

rob thats a mechanical. I will find out from innokin agents pricing tomorrow and let you know. are you looking for black or silver?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> rob thats a mechanical. I will find out from innokin agents pricing tomorrow and let you know. are you looking for black or silver?



I'm looking for a Silver one please! It's the only Mod that will fit the Russian Big!


----------



## RIEFY (29/4/14)

will find out in the morning and let you know

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/4/14)

You watched rips review and just couldnt help yourself lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (29/4/14)

Wouldn't that fit on a Hades mech?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> You watched rips review and just couldnt help yourself lol



I actually watched Rip after I had ordered it... @Matthee baited me in a forum and I took the bait hook line and sinker! 

Then I watched Rip and started searching for the 134.


----------



## RIEFY (29/4/14)

impulse buyer of note!lol

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Wouldn't that fit on a Hades mech?



It might but I'm not a fan of mech mods... I know I have to give them a serious look at but I hate the bottom button and the inability to change the power... Yip the REO is my favorite device but I think the dripper style suits it perfectly.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> impulse buyer of note!lol



I have been but I think I am finished for a long while now... I think I have enough to keep me going once all my Vape Mail arrives!


----------



## Die Kriek (29/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been but I think I am finished for a long while now... I think I have enough to keep me going once all my Vape Mail arrives!


I think they'd have to ban e-cigs for you to go more than a week or two without buying new gear. And even then I wouldn't bet on it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tornalca (30/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm looking for a Silver one please! It's the only Mod that will fit the Russian Big!



http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10004594/1486000

Should be here the same time as the Russian Big.


----------



## Gizmo (30/4/14)

That's even expensive for fast tech wow


Sent from my Nokia 1520 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Tornalca said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/1411/10004594/1486000
> 
> Should be here the same time as the Russian Big.



I'm so nervous ordering from Fasttech because it takes soooooo long to get here... hopefully I can find an original locally rather.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Thanks to @Cape vaping supplies my 134 is on it's way to me! Service with a smile!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (30/4/14)

Rob it will only leave on friday tomorrow is a holiday. so delivery on monday

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/4/14)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> Rob it will only leave on friday tomorrow is a holiday. so delivery on monday



That's kewl thanks CVS! Vape Monday is always good!


----------



## RIEFY (30/4/14)

its a pleasure

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------

